# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  College Football

## UMFan

Does anyone think that any of the other college football conferences can hang with the SEC this year? I watched the Alabama - Arkansas game and both those teams looked really good. I thought Alabama was a freak of nature after they beat Penn State, but Arkansas was beating the crap out of them the whole game! I'm curious to see how Ohio State handles Penn State, it'll say a lot. The Pac 10 is looking pretty solid though; I can't believe Harbaugh has turned Stanford around so quickly! Anyway, just curious to see if there are any opinions out there...

----------


## bigdog65

I'm going with the PAC-10, look at Stanford, Oregon, Oregon State, USC, Arizona, Washington. I mean wow thats alot of talent in the conference i think the PAC-10 is going to send someone to the National Title Game. 


Big game this weekend Stanford v ORegon. WOW im going to say Stanford wins in a shootout 40-27 Stanford's D shuts down Oregon's Offense.

----------


## UMFan

Ya, I'd have to agree with you. I can't believe UCLA beat the crap out of Texas, that opened my eyes. Stanford and Oregon both look really good too, I'll be watching this matchup for sure! I also was shocked when Iowa lost to Arizona. The problem for the Pac 10 is that Oregon is really the only team with a shot. For Stanford, Arizona, or USC to make it to the final game, A LOT of teams will have to lose, and I think there could very well some undefeated teams at the end of the year. Right now, if Alabama and OSU win out, they're in. Then you have Boise State and TCU who both could very realistically go undefeated. The Pac 10 may well be the second best conference, but I think the chances of Boise State, OSU, or TCU going undefeated and Oregon losing at least one game is pretty high. Although I have to say, Stanford making it to the National Title Game would be AWESOME...haha

----------


## Inquisitor

I'm pulling for anyone to beat alabama. It's not even alabama, it's Nick Saban. alabama was going down the tube. They were a "has been" and that %%%^%$^^, Nick Saban, went over there and brought them back to life. If he would have brought his dirty ass to another conference, I wouldn't care. He could have gone to Southern Mississippi and had the same success. His process will work at almost any school that has a decent recruiting base. If he would have stayed at LSU, it would have been sick because Louisiana has the best talent in the nation per capita. Boy ! The state of South Carolina is putting out some studs lately. What's up with that ??

----------


## UMFan

Have you heard of Jadeveon Clowney yet? He's considered the number one recruit in high school football and he's from SC. He's already like 6'6" and 240lbs...lol (he's a DE). If i had to put money on it I'd say he'll go to Alabama. He's already said his top choices are South Carolina and Alabama, so SC better represent when they play Alabama on 10/9! As for Saban, I don't have any love for him because I feel he jumps around too much. dudes got no loyalty. I like a guy like Joe Pa that becomes synonymous with the school he coaches. That being said, those days are probably long gone. Saban actually coached at the school in my hometown (University of Toledo), he was only there one year, but in that one year they were 9-2. The two years before that they were 6-5. There's no doubt the guy can coach...

----------


## bigdog65

im going on a leaf here National Title Game Boise State vs OSU Bosie winning by 2 touchdowns  :Smilie:

----------


## bigdog65

and the hate beings, btw Go to hell BAma lol

----------


## UMFan

I'd love to see Boise State prove themselves by smoking somebody in the National Title Game, i just hope to god it's not against a Big Ten team  :Wink:

----------


## bigdog65

lol would you care if it was Ohio St hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## UMFan

Haha...difficult question. I always root for OSU in every game except for the UM game. Not because I like OSU, but because I want OSU to look good which makes UM look better when they beat them  :Wink:  In bowl games, I always root for Big Ten. I remember cheering for OSU when they beat Miami back in '02 for the national championship. It felt weird, but f*** Miami....lol

----------


## bigdog65

Hey the U had like every superstar known to man in 02. i mean hell there backfield clinton portis, willis mcgahee, frank gore THIRD STRING WTF. TE Jeremy Shockey, Kellen Winslow Jr. safety Ed Reed, MLB Johnathan Vilma. I mean damnn talent doesnt always win. sorry for butchering names lol

----------


## UMFan

Ya, I think they were the better team that year, but ya know what? OSU won! haha...i remember watching that game in a bar in Toledo, OH and it was very exciting ;D

----------


## bigdog65

i was 13 lol but i was at my house. still think U should of won by 30

----------


## tbody66

Oklahoma, Nebraska, Oklahoma State, Missouri, Texas, anyone ever heard of these teams? All of them have been in the top 25 this year, Texas just took their second loss but prior to that had the longest streak of active teams ranked, so I'd say they are a tough conference. The week before Arkansas played Alabama they didn't look as impressive and barely escaped with a win. I'm an OU fan and a big 12 guy, in case you were wondering.

----------


## UMFan

Unfortunately for you, my friend, this week's power rankings have the Big 12 as the fourth best conference, just ahead of the Mountain West  :Wink:  I actually like the Big 12, but they haven't really proved themselves yet this year. Texas is having a poor year too, which doesn't help. It's also not good that Nebraska, arguably the best team in the conference, is leaving for the Big 10.

----------


## V8Assassin

The SEC is having somewhat of an off year as well with FL not performing as well, TN, GA and LSU not living up to their normal standards during rebuilding years. With that said, the SEC is still by far and away the strongest conference in the nation. I don't know where the other team will come from, but one team in the national championship game will come from the SEC title game, period. The hardest thing we have to contend with in this conference is beating up on each other week in and week out. You can take any team from any other conference, including the PAC 10, put them in the SEC and they will immediately become a mediocare team. Teams like MS State, Ole Miss, KY, AR, and Vandy are considered second tier teams in the SEC, but they are all capable of going out and playing with anyone on any given sat. 

As far as Saban goes, I can't stand him, but he is a winner. He has proven himself capable of turning programs around fast. My prediction is he is going to be at bama for a very long time. Bama has the tradition and money capable of keeping him there for the long haul. I hate it cause he will be hard to beat as long as he is around, but I look for him to stay put this time around. Let's face it, he recruits better than anybody in the country and bama is capable of pulling players from all over the country. 

BTW I almost got in a fight in Columbus, OH one night at dinner talking football with some guys. Those boys really didn't like the SEC.

----------


## UMFan

Haha...ya OSU doesn't joke about their football. I'd have to agree with you though, the SEC is clearly the top conference. The SEC East is a little weak this year, but the West is as good as it's been in years. I think if there's going to be a year without an SEC team in the Championship, however, it may be this year. Alabam, Auburn, and LSU remain unbeaten, but they all have to play each other and there's a chance they will beat each other up. Alabama also has a tough game against Spurrier's squad this week, so we'll see. I think the chances of Ohio State, Oregon, and/or Boise State going undefeated is even higher. Last week OSU looked weak against Illinois, but Oregon and Boise State both seem pretty great. Let's not forget about TCU and the possibility of an undefeated Big 12 team! Things are getting complicated  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

I think that the same argument can be made about the big 12 most years, we beat up on each other all year long and it hurts us too, no disrespect to the SEC but the truth is they're horns are blown all year every year and in the history of college football you could say that Oklahoma, Texas, and Nebraska could hang with anybody, anywhere, anytime. That said, this year I don't see Alabama being de-throned, Ohio State/Boise/TCU are all worthy of a shot at them from what I've seen so far. Michigan has heart, but it seems that so much rides on your quarterback. I love Oklahoma, and we are undefeated, but we have struggled against every team we've played this year. I'd rather have ugly wins over pretty losses, but it doesn't earn us the style points we need, so everyone would have to stumble between hear and there for us to have a chance.

----------


## abner

Colleges are first door for success of good players. By rules and regulation football any of a number of games in which two opposing teams attempt to score points by moving an inflated oval or round ball past a goal line or into a goal.

----------

